# Lürssen Megayacht "Nord" at Cartagena



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

Lürssen Megayacht "Nord" project "Opus" docked at Cartagena March 2, 2021 
142m long yacht own by a Russian millionaire, before departing to Majorca


----------



## G.Gaskin (Jun 18, 2005)

Just before "NORD" docked at Cartagena this yacht stayed at Gibraltar for two days, and presumably sailed direct to afore mentioned port.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

You mean this ugly vixen was under the guns of the Forbes battery and they did nothing about it?


----------



## G.Gaskin (Jun 18, 2005)

Now now Varley, Gibraltar and its people are peace loving, besides all our guns are only used for saluting, especially for Her Majesty's Birthday, ascension etc.
Regards ?


----------



## rogd (Jul 2, 2018)

Varley said:


> You mean this ugly vixen was under the guns of the Forbes battery and they did nothing about it?


Perhaps the collections of large spheroids on the top are to compensate for the owners lack of same!!


----------

